# Ring sizes for 1569



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

any suggestions on ring sizes for a 12'6" 1569? It is underwrapped for six guides (disclude the tip) will be used for a shark rod, casting conv. throwing 8+ n bait.


----------



## sand.trout (Oct 31, 2006)

To each his own but I find it odd that you will use such a fast action rod for shark fishing.
try this link for some examples of shark surf gear.
http://www.tx-outdoors.com/extreme_surf_fishing/tackle_box/shark_gear.asp
I think you could get away with using some of Daiwas ShA/SHV/ or slosh in the 50 range.
Good luck.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Well not to get off topic but.... This will be my heavy outfit. I have yet to decide on a reel,Most likely a 545GS (magged) or a magged squidder. As for the rod I need to be able to deliver at LEAST 6oz and up to 8oz PLUS bait, In the range of 100+ yards. I also want to be able to beach a large shark, without wearing it down to the point of exhaustion wheras it might not survive or be difficult to revive. Guys DRUM fish with these rods, Why NOT shark fish with it???


----------



## greybeard (Nov 9, 2004)

Look on the florida forum. I don't know how big of a shark you want but that guy has figured out a way to get some pretty big sharks on spinning gear.


----------



## ScottWood (May 16, 2005)

barty b said:


> any suggestions on ring sizes for a 12'6" 1569? It is underwrapped for six guides (disclude the tip) will be used for a shark rod, casting conv. throwing 8+ n bait.



30,25,16,16,16,16 

You could work a 20 in there too if you wanted but it wouldn't make much difference. It could actually use an extra guide or two.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Yeah I agree but 6 is plenty,the more guides, the stiffer the rod gets. I'll prolly start with a 25,20.16.16,16,16 tip.


I have seen many of eddie's (airnuts) sharks, I just prefer conventional gear, had a spinning setup last season.


----------



## greybeard (Nov 9, 2004)

Idon't think it matters much whether you use conventional or spinning. Braid line makes those monster reels kinda obsolete. Most med to high quality reels have drags that will handle most of what you get hold of. Of course there are going to be things that you couldn't catch with a 16/o reel, thats what makes it fun. Good luck with your new rod.


----------



## ScottWood (May 16, 2005)

barty b said:


> Yeah I agree but 6 is plenty,the more guides, the stiffer the rod gets. I'll prolly start with a 25,20.16.16,16,16 tip.
> 
> It gets a little stiffer because it utilizes the rod's power more effectively. It would definitely be a benefit to check it with a static load with the guides taped on before committing to it.
> 
> ...


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

sand.trout said:


> To each his own but I find it odd that you will use such a fast action rod for shark fishing.
> try this link for some examples of shark surf gear.
> http://www.tx-outdoors.com/extreme_surf_fishing/tackle_box/shark_gear.asp
> I think you could get away with using some of Daiwas ShA/SHV/ or slosh in the 50 range.
> Good luck.


I have an RS1569 and have a 30mm as the first guide and the next is a 20. I think the tip is about a 12 or 14 with four more of that size in the middle. Works right well. As for fast action, I don't get it. It will throw more that most men can handle and it shure ain't whippy. I think it's rated for 6 to 16 ounces. I has more beef than my OM 12 ft. heavy. 

Bill


----------



## sand.trout (Oct 31, 2006)

bstarling said:


> I have an RS1569 and have a 30mm as the first guide and the next is a 20. I think the tip is about a 12 or 14 with four more of that size in the middle. Works right well. As for fast action, I don't get it. It will throw more that most men can handle and it shure ain't whippy. I think it's rated for 6 to 16 ounces. I has more beef than my OM 12 ft. heavy.
> 
> Bill


Like I said to each his own.
I'm not knocking the 1569, I own one my self. It's just that I wouldn't shark fish with it. It's my striper/drum rod.
Compared to the RS 1509, allstar, nail and Infero I'd say the 1569 is wippy. For me 8&bait is the sweet spot. if I have to throw 10, I'll put it away.


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

"Yeah I agree but 6 is plenty,the more guides, the stiffer the rod gets. I'll prolly start with a 25,20.16.16,16,16 tip."

I would add more guides probably 12's near the tip . You want the line to follow the blank not touch it on a conventional , which may happen if you don't have enough and a heavy load on the rod . I like 7 or 8 guides + tip on my rods . You can do 7 on the stiffer blanks . I have been using zzippy 3500 and syncro this year for sharks , largest 75lb but cut off by bigger on the 3500 , using 15lb on 525mag .


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Scott, I agree about utilizing the power and the static load test, I will take that into consideration.

Sandtrout, I was using a OM 3-6 prior to the RS,compared to the OM the RS is a telephone pole,I don't need any stiffer. We use a little lighter tackle down here all the way around, I'm drum fishing with the OM 3-6 or Seeker CSU120 5-8. My Pomp/Whiting rods are Connoflex Gambit 2-4 and Zipplex Vmax 3-5.

Conn, I was thinking the same,and will test with decreasing guide sizes towards the tip.


----------



## sand.trout (Oct 31, 2006)

barty b said:


> Scott, I agree about utilizing the power and the static load test, I will take that into consideration.
> 
> Sandtrout, I was using a OM 3-6 prior to the RS,compared to the OM the RS is a telephone pole,I don't need any stiffer. We use a little lighter tackle down here all the way around, I'm drum fishing with the OM 3-6 or Seeker CSU120 5-8. My Pomp/Whiting rods are Connoflex Gambit 2-4 and Zipplex Vmax 3-5.
> 
> Conn, I was thinking the same,and will test with decreasing guide sizes towards the tip.


I see. I was just thinking there was some big bulls or hammer heads in you neck of the woods. I just can't see me fight one of those monsters with a 1569. Good luck and post some pics. In the mean time I'm gonna try and post this link to get your blood going I hope you can see this.
http://extremecoast.com/multimedia/vids/OzSurf2005_med.wmv


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

sand.trout said:


> I see. I was just thinking there was some big bulls or hammer heads in you neck of the woods. I just can't see me fight one of those monsters with a 1569. Good luck and post some pics. In the mean time I'm gonna try and post this link to get your blood going I hope you can see this.
> http://extremecoast.com/multimedia/vids/OzSurf2005_med.wmv


Yeh there are, big tigers too,however that is a whole 'nuther bag-o-worms. For them it's Really heavy boat rods 8/0+ reels and kayaked baits. I'm surfcasting for sharks,Blacktips,spinners,bulls in the 5-7' range and maybe Tarpon


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

BTW Thanks for the Vid, That one is one of my favorites.


----------

